# Ideal Number of Dogs: Odd or Even?



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

This thread has me curious about what people think. Of course each situation is different, but I’m curious. Do you prefer to have an odd or even number of dogs?

I started with one and am now at two. I’m pretty happy here but would consider a third if the right one came along. It would have to be really right, though. Cupid is doing well with one other dog; I’m not sure how he’d do with two. And I don’t think I could handle more than three dogs altogether.

How about you?


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I too started with one and now have two. I got Brutus to keep Zero company while I was away at work and because my counters were just too clean and my trash cans had never been tipped over. I'm still considering number three. I contacted an area sharpei breeder to see if they have any adult dogs they're wanting to re-home.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I know some folks do not like having 3 dogs but I do. I always think it is nice when I cannot take them all. I can leave 2 home and take one. That way, nobody is lonely and I can still have dog along. I wouldn't mind 4, 5, 6, 7 either but 3 is a nice number also.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I hadn't thought of the issue of taking dogs places. I would not be able to transport three dogs in my car. Two is pretty much the limit.


----------



## RottieMomx3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmmm, I think for me it depends....lol. We have 4, but my griff is small and older so he is NO problem what so ever. I have 3 rotties, I would say the biggest jump was from the having the 2 big boys and adding a female. Again, that would have been from 3 dogs to 4 dogs but I think it was just the 3 big dogs....lol. Mine rotties are stair steps, Dutch is 2.5, Panzer is 1.5, and Annabelle is 8 months. My griff is 8 years. So I have had puppies for the past 2+ years, it's been an adventure. I think I am at my limit until the kids move out....lol.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

It depends on the pack dynamics. I had 2 5-year-olds and brought in a puppy and it really threw things out of whack. Once the puppy grew up a little, he wanted to play with the girls, but they weren't into it so much. So I got another puppy and it works well now. 

It's not an odd or even number that's important to me, it's how they get along together. If everyone's needs are being met, I don't think it matters whether the number is odd or even. 

But I think 10 is a good number.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I think different numbers are good for different people. Obviously the best number is 1 for someone not ready and able to deal with a multi-dog household. The next best number is probably two as I always worry about two dogs beating up on the other in a pack of 3. Guess it depends on the dogs and their owners.

I will probably never exceed two (if that) in my life. If I ever got serious about competing that could change. Honestly, I like a solo dog though.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I really like 5, it's a nice dynamic. When we had 6 it was a bit much for me but 5 seems about right. I really do not like just having one dog and whenever possible, I'll have 3-5.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have 2, but I wish I could have 3. I know this sounds bad, but I am always afraid of how the dogs will be if one dies. I was getting really worried about how Landen would do when Heidi died, he would only eat when she was around. He once went 3 days without eating because they were separated. We got Mia a few months before we had Heidi PTS and I think it was a huge factor in how well he handled it. Without her, we may have lost 2 dogs! Anyway, 3 would be ideal for me. The only problem is that 3 is the legal limit for how many dogs you can have in my city, so if I had 3 and another came along in desperate need, I wouldn't be able to help.


----------



## mjw6789 (May 25, 2009)

craven.44 said:


> The only problem is that 3 is the legal limit for how many dogs you can have in my city, so if I had 3 and another came along in desperate need, I wouldn't be able to help.


What city? Do many cities have limits like that?


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

mjw6789 said:


> What city? Do many cities have limits like that?


In my city it's 2 per person and 5 per household I think unless you have a kennel license which costs like $15-20 or something like that. I would imagine most cities have similar ordinances to keep people from hoarding/breeding.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

We never used to have a limit, but about a year ago we had a pretty bad hoarding case, so they made the law. Honestly, I don't think 3 is all that many. I don't see having 4 or 5 as a ridiculous idea, but that's how it goes. I live in a small city just outside Cincinnati, OH btw.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I think it depends on the dogs....I have 4 now and I don't feel that there is very much difference between 3 and 4. I have up to 5 here when I watch a friends dog...really everything over 2 is controlled chaos in my house, but whenever #5 is here, I have a distinct feeling of being at my limit. So I guess my ideal number is somewhere between 2 and 5, but odd or even doesn't really matter to me personally....honestly I have days where I feel like I can handle one more, and days where I feel like I should have stopped at 2.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

The limit is three per household in Singapore -- you have to apply for a kennel license (or something similar) if you want any more than that. 

I really like two, but I think my next dog will be an only dog. Not because I don't like having two dogs, but because when I do get my next dog I don't think I'll be in a position to handle two... maybe later in life when I have more time and money, haha.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I only have one dog right now, but I'd really love to get another. I'm gonna have to wait a year or so before I get another dog, though, so I guess I'll just have to pretend Skittles is a dog and not a parrot XD

I'm really wanting to get a more energetic breed. Basil is such a lazy bum, lol! I thought I wanted a low energy dog, so I woulnd have to worry about not providing enough exercise, but Basil can be pretty boring sometimes! I mean, he's a great snuggler, but what's the point of going to a dog park when all he does is pees on tree trunks and trashcans?  I'm thinking about getting a Keeshond some day, because I love the fluffy coat, and I've read that they're Velcro dogs, which is a plus 

I think a good limit for me would be four. I could fit four in a car pretty easilly, provided that they each have a car harness. I think before I get any more then two, though, I want to foster some shelter dogs. That won't be for another three or four years, though, since our apartment complex has a limit of two dogs per apartment.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I only have one dog right now, but I'd really love to get another. I'm gonna have to wait a year or so before I get another dog, though, so I guess I'll just have to pretend Skittles is a dog and not a parrot XD
> 
> I'm really wanting to get a more energetic breed. Basil is such a lazy bum, lol! I thought I wanted a low energy dog, so I woulnd have to worry about not providing enough exercise, but Basil can be pretty boring sometimes! I mean, he's a great snuggler, but what's the point of going to a dog park when all he does is pees on tree trunks and trashcans?  I'm thinking about getting a Keeshond some day, because I love the fluffy coat, and I've read that they're Velcro dogs, which is a plus
> 
> I think a good limit for me would be four. I could fit four in a car pretty easilly, provided that they each have a car harness. I think before I get any more then two, though, I want to foster some shelter dogs. That won't be for another three or four years, though, since our apartment complex has a limit of two dogs per apartment.


I will gladly take your lazy bum off your hands. I'm a lazy bum myself (my mom tells me all the time) and both of my dogs are as well. I've had people comment more than once on how Zero is exactly like me. He's just laid back and watches stuff happen.


----------



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

Two seems to be perfect, about 4 days after i got my first Beagle/Lab mix i decided a playmate was the best thing i could do for her so i found another puppy of the same breed, they have been joined at the hip since they were about 2 months old.

I would have had a third if i had been quick enough getting back up to the local supermarket, there was a little boy and his father giving away one of Shiloh's litter mates about 3 weeks after i got her from a lady in the Wallmart parking lot.

The dog looked like Shiloh's twin and the father had all the same papers and the same photo ID with her birth date listed, it was a hell of a coincidence considering that it was about 40 miles from where i got Shiloh and 3 weeks later. Had i not went home first to discuss the idea of bringing her back, Shiloh would have had a blood sister living with her. I am still disappointed i did not get her when i had the chance.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> =Thracian;575697]This thread


The above is exactly why I don't allow my dogs to become dependent on each other by leaving them together all of the time. If I want to take one dog somewhere, and leave the others at home, I don't want those left behind making a big stink because they're upset. It's not healthy for them emotionally or physically. When they're used to random separation, it's no big deal. 




> has me curious about what people think. Of course each situation is different, but I’m curious. Do you prefer to have an odd or even number of dogs?


For me, it really depends on the mix of individual dogs, not the number.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I could see myself with two dogs. Not sure I could handle 5 (not even 5 adorable Papillions!), but two would be nice to give Wally some canine company.

Of course, if the second dog is also fearful I think I might be on that ledge with whoever wrote that thread. 

That would be a sight...two fearful dogs running from each other...


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Once you get up to 17, I don't think odd or even really matters anymore LOL


----------



## RottieMomx3 (Jun 9, 2009)

> Once you get up to 17, I don't think odd or even really matters anymore


I wouldn't think it would either...lol. I can't imagine 17 dogs. Wow, God bless you.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

It doesn't matter. I've had anywhere from 1 to 7 before. I'm at three right now with plans in the works for a 4th one next year. But my oldest is 9 so I'm sure I'll be back down to three again in the near future...


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I really like having 2. That 6 weeks that we had a 3rd dog last year showed me how much it can change the pack dynamic. Nina was a lovely dog, and I would have kept her in a minute, but the boys never could figure out where she stood in the pack. They all got along, but we had some tense moments. 

It's also much harder for one person to walk 3 on leashes. I ended up in quite the tangle many times.


----------

